# ARA 'Santisima Trinidad' sinking alongside.



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

ARA 'Santisima Trinidad' at risk of sinking alongside at Puerto Belgrano Naval Base.


http://www.buenosairesherald.com/article/122296/malvinas-war-ship-sinking-at-navy-base


----------

